# Urdu: to look forward to



## ihsaan

Hi,
If I want to express that I look forward to something, would it be correct to use the verb: "intizaar karnaa"?

Main chutti ka intizaar par kar rehi hooN. (I´m looking forward to the holidays).

What about if I am chatting with someone and you want to express that you look forward to chatting again, or just in general looking forward to something. E.g:

Person 1: I need to go now. Talk to you soon.
Person 2: Looking forward to it!


----------



## Qureshpor

Person 1. mujhe ab jaanaa hai. phir baat ho gii.
Person 2. betaabii se intizaar rahe gaa

Person 2's reply implies a degree of impatience, something equivalent to "I can't wait to..". "be-taabii" is "restlessness".


----------



## marrish

میں چشم براہ ہوں _maiN chashm ba-raah huuN._


----------



## ihsaan

Thank you!


----------



## marrish

ihsaan said:


> Hi,
> If I want to express that I look forward to something, would it be correct to use the verb: "intizaar karnaa"?
> 
> Main chutti ka *intizaar* par kar rehi hooN. (I´m looking forward to the holidays).
> 
> What about if I am chatting with someone and you want to express that you look forward to chatting again, or just in general looking forward to something. E.g:
> 
> Person 1: I need to go now. Talk to you soon.
> Person 2: Looking forward to it!


ihsaan SaaHibah, let me congratulate you on the correct form of this word which some people on this forum and not only, under influence of other languages give as ''int*a*zaar''. Keep up the good work!

Edit: I've just noticed something in your sentence which sounds doubtful.
*maiN chhuTTii kaa intizaar par kar rahii huuN

Could you please explain your train of thought please? Then it will be possible that we will create a ''learning experience''.*


----------



## marrish

marrish said:


> میں چشم براہ ہوں _maiN chashm ba-raah huuN._


I wouldn't necessarily use it in a chat on the net though, it is a bit ''good language'', but why not!

Another variant of the idea is shown in this thread of this forum, but it is written in a language I don't know!

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1017602

(Well, I can make out the meaning!)

Panjabigator SaaHib, maybe it is the time to come back and tell us more???!!!


----------



## Alfaaz

ihsaan said:
			
		

> Person 2: Looking forward to it!


Another possible option: منتظر -_ muntazir!_


----------



## tonyspeed

QURESHPOR said:


> Person 1. mujhe ab jaanaa hai. phir baat ho gii.
> Person 2. betaabii se intizaar rahe gaa
> 
> Person 2's reply implies a degree of impatience, something equivalent to "I can't wait to..". "be-taabii" is "restlessness".




Could we also say _besabrii se_ in Urdu?


----------



## ihsaan

marrish said:


> ihsaan SaaHibah, let me congratulate you on the correct form of this word which some people on this forum and not only, under influence of other languages give as ''int*a*zaar''. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Edit: I've just noticed something in your sentence which sounds doubtful.
> *maiN chhuTTii kaa intizaar par kar rahii huuN
> 
> Could you please explain your train of thought please? Then it will be possible that we will create a ''learning experience''.*



Thank you for your kind comment and help. 

To be honest, not much thought went into it. I found the verb "intizaar karnaa", and asked someone if I had to use a preposition together with this verb.


----------



## ihsaan

Alfaaz said:


> Another possible option: منتظر -_ muntazir!_



I like the sound of that; expressing it like an exclamation.


----------



## marrish

ihsaan said:


> Thank you for your kind comment and help.
> 
> To be honest, not much thought went into it. I found the verb "intizaar karnaa", and asked someone if I had to use a preposition together with this verb.



It is correct that a *post*position has to be used with this verb, but it is only ''_kaa_'' in this case, which is already there in your sentence so ''par'' is not needed and also not applicable in case of this verb.

... _*kaa* intizaar karnaa_ not ... _*par intizaar karnaa_.


----------



## ihsaan

Okay.  Thank you for that helpful correction, Marrish saahib.


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> It is correct that a *post*position has to be used with this verb, but it is only ''_kaa_'' in this case, which is already there in your sentence so ''par'' is not needed and also not applicable in case of this verb.
> 
> ... _*kaa* intizaar karnaa_ not ... _*par intizaar karnaa_.



Not sure if this information will help you, but _intizaar karnaa_ is actually a compound verb made up of two parts.

_intizaar_ is a masculine noun meaning: a waiting or an expectation. _karna_ is the actual verb meaning "to do".
So _intizaar karnaa _literally means "to do a waiting". I'm sure you have seen before that "_kaa_" is a way of linking one or more nouns
to show a relationship. Examples: _ihsaan kaa kaan_ ('ihsaan's ear', or alternatively 'the ear of ihsaan'), _lahore kaa baadshaah_ (the king of lahoore/lahore's king)
_lakRii kaa darvaazaa_ (door of wood)

So _kaa_ is actually doing the same thing here to show a relationship between _chhuTTi_ and _intizaar_.
In other words "_chhuTTi kaa intizaar_" means "the waiting for the leave/holiday".  We used _kaa_ instead of _kii_ because _intizaar_ is masculine.
If we add "_karnaa_" to that, we have: (_chhuTTi kaa intizaar karnaa_ )"to do 'the waiting for the leave/holiday". 

Many verbs composed of a noun and karnaa follow this pattern, but they never explain it that way in Hindi/Urdu books that I have seen.


----------



## hindiurdu

Depends on how much you're looking forward to it. You could also say "maiN chhuTTi tak ke din gin rahii huuN" - I am counting the days until the holidays. "Besabri se din gin rahii huuN" - impatiently counting the days.


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> Not sure if this information will help you, but _intizaar karnaa_ is actually a compound verb made up of two parts.
> 
> _intizaar_ is a masculine noun meaning: a waiting or an expectation. _karna_ is the actual verb meaning "to do".
> So _intizaar karnaa _literally means "to do a waiting". I'm sure you have seen before that "_kaa_" is a way of linking one or more nouns
> to show a relationship. Examples: _ihsaan kaa kaan_ ('ihsaan's ear', or alternatively 'the ear of ihsaan'), _lahore kaa baadshaah_ (the king of lahoore/lahore's king)
> _lakRii kaa darvaazaa_ (door of wood)
> 
> So _kaa_ is actually doing the same thing here to show a relationship between _chhuTTi_ and _intizaar_.
> In other words "_chhuTTi kaa intizaar_" means "the waiting for the leave/holiday".  We used _kaa_ instead of _kii_ because _intizaar_ is masculine.
> If we add "_karnaa_" to that, we have: (_chhuTTi kaa intizaar karnaa_ )"to do 'the waiting for the leave/holiday".
> 
> Many verbs composed of a noun and karnaa follow this pattern, but they never explain it that way in Hindi/Urdu books that I have seen.


It is a good explanation.

ihsaan SaaHibah, please note that ''a door'' in Urdu is _darvaazah دروازہ_.

@tonyspeed: When you wrote "_If we add "karnaa" to that, we have: (chhuTTi kaa intizaar karnaa )"to do 'the waiting *for* the leave/holiday", _I believe the same reason is at play why ihsaan wrote ''par'', that is the preposition which governs the verb ''to wait'' in English and respectively maybe in Norwegian, as some Germanic languages that I know use the preposition ''on''.

I'd rephrase this sentence like this: to do 'the waiting *of* the holidays' (note that _chuTTii_ would be in English '_holidays_' not _a holiday_)


----------



## Stranger_

*Qureshpor *jii



> Person 2. betaabii se intizaar rahe gaa


Why have you written "rahe gaa"? Should it not be "rahuuN gaa" since Person 2 is talking about his looking forward to chatting and not somebody's elses?

---

Could "مشتاقانه" be used in Urdu? In Persian, we say: "مشتاقانه منتظر ملاقات با شما هستم ~ I passionately/wholeheartedly look forward to meeting you". Does this construction exist in Urdu too? [مشتاقانه منتظر چیزی بودن], or at least by using "ishtiyaaq se" instead of "mushtaaqaanah"?

---

*Toneyspeed *jii

Am I correct in thinking that: 
"kisii chiiz kaa intizaar karnaa" means "to wait for something"
and
"kisii kaa intizaar karnaa" means "to wait for someone"?


----------



## ihsaan

Tonyspeed SaaHib, with this thread having resurfaced, I realised I had not seen your helpful answer. Thank you very much for that thorough explanation on this matter.


----------



## eskandar

marrish said:


> Another variant of the idea is shown in this thread of this forum, but it is written in a language I don't know!
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1017602





Cerda said:


> main tumhari raah dekhta rehta hoon
> aaht hoti hai toh lagta hai ki tum aa gaye





panjabigator said:


> "Yo continualmente te estoy esperando. Cuando escucho a pasos de pie, me parece que has llegado." Aquí la palabra "raah" significa "sendero" o "camino."


Here is Panjabigator SaaHib's Spanish translation rendered in English, just to keep the chain of translations going: "'I am continuously waiting for you. When I hear footsteps, I think you've arrived.' Here the word 'raah' means 'path' or 'road.'"


----------

